# Big decision that i'm not ready to make ?



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi girls, 

After successfully having IVF at Origin i now have 2 yr old twin boys.

Today i have recieved a letter from RFC  to say i must make a decision on my suspended place on the list!  to be honest i have been waiting on this but i am so not ready to make this decision.

If i say yes then i will get a letter telling me when to start.  if i say no then thats it   

Any words of wisdom   

Betty xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Betty

Im in the same boat as you. I got a letter this morning as well thats why i logged on to ask the same thing.

When we had our review on the 25th July Dr McManus told me that i had 2 lose 2 stone and to contact her when i had achieved that, now this letter has arrived so dont know what to do.. If i suspend for 6 months that gives me a goal..

Jillyhen x


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Jillyhen, i really sympathise with your situation.  Is the option of suspending for 6 months on your letter?  Have you lost weight from your review?  Its a really tough decision for you.  I know first time round for us nothing would have held me back and i would have went for it, however lots of information and experience later i guess you begin to think differently.  I see you have had a bfn in the past so i suppose waiting the 6 months might be the wiser option if its gonna increase the chances of bfp as Dr mcmanus has suggested.

i suppose its different with me, and i know lots of people wont understand why its even a dilema!  i have the luxury of having had a successful ivf and my life is my 2 boys.  but now i have to make the decision of trying one last time to complete my family now, or accept i'm off the list and thats the end of my chances    Awful decisions to have to make.

I'm guessing there are going to be lots of people having received these letters today.  Its great to see they are at least controlling the waiting list and giving people a fairer and hopefully quicker chance at tx.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Betty

I have the option to remain suspended for 6 months which would take me up to april, but im thinking if i shift the weight before that i can ring Dr McManus as she said to do when the weight came off.. 

To be honest i dont im ready physically and emotionally to go again now but in a way i want to get going again..if i do want to remaine active on the lift i may get word shortly and that will give the push to get the weight off...

I really dont knw what to do..

A very confused Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

girls i got the same letter this morning with the option of suspending for 6 months which im going to take. wishing you all the luck in whatever decisions you choose


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Me too!! Got the letter regarding my suspension on the private list... also get to suspend for 6mths.

betty-77 was your letter with regards to the NHS list?
Just wondering is that why  you don't get to suspend for 6mths?
Weirdly I sent the waiting list team a letter last weekend to re-activate us on the NHS list, so the fact that I didn't get a letter regarding the NHS list must mean we have been re-activated then... hopefully anyway.
I suppose that means we are very lucky, cause we are ready to go again so won't miss our NHS place.
I suppose they have to get stricter and have more clarity and control of waiting lists.

Jo-Ley


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Jo-Ley, i've just re-read my letter and its for the private list, i'm not supposed to be on that list as when i had the boys i asked to be taken off private and kept on nhs.  hope this doesnt mean i have been taken off nhs.  that would mean decision taken out of my hands and the option of another go gone


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

betty-77,

I would think because you never actually had any NHS treatment that you would still entitled to one. You could definately argue that they took you off the wrong list.
Only thing would be that you may go to bottom of list but that might suit you as you seem unsure of starting again immediately. If you had have been on the current NHS list you probably would have had to start now or lose it altogether.
Hopefully it will all work out but you should enquire about your NHS treatment.
Jo-Ley


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

hey ladies

Think we are goin to go with suspending our names on the list for 6 months.. 

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just got this letter too.  Dont know where i stand as i cant have anymore treatment until i have an MRI scan and will more than likely need surgery.  I would like to go now but do i activate now or suspend incase i havent had the scan and surgery before the tx comes up??


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babyd

Why dont you ring and ask to speak to your doctor and see what they say.

Jillyhen x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Same letter here to   .........


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

well, i phoned rfc today and confirmed i am suspended on both private and nhs lists.  so far in my case the letter is only for private so i have decided to take myself of that list.

Hoping now that i dont get the same letter re the nhs list.  i'm def not ready to try again just yet but dont want the chance being taken away from me either because i know i def want another baby some day.


----------

